# OK, VEGAS 2008, GROUP PIC



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, lets get a list started of who all is willing to be in the group pic, we are planning on AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, to all meet up as soon as the awards are over....while everyone is pulling trailers in side and loading up cars and shit, all the bike guys are gonna meet up by the lowrider big rig and snap a group shot. heres the catch, you MUST have your bike to get into the pic. i think that this would be a great opportunity to get a HUGE group pic with everyone and their bike all in ONE pic. where else will you every see so many high quality bikes in the same pic. this pic would last forever, there will be so many bikes/trikes in this pic and i just think it would be cool as hell. so, i will start off by saying i am defiantely down for this, who else is in????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:wave: im in


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave: I'm down for the pic inside the building after the show


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11464564
> *ok, lets get a list started of who all is willing to be in the group pic, we are planning on AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, to all meet up as soon as the awards are over....while everyone is pulling trailers in side and loading up cars and shit, all the bike guys are gonna meet up by the lowrider big rig and snap a group shot.  heres the catch, you MUST have your bike to get into the pic.  i think that this would be a great opportunity to get a HUGE group pic with everyone and their bike all in ONE pic.  where else will you every see so many high quality bikes in the same pic.  this pic would last forever, there will be so many bikes/trikes in this pic and i just think it would be cool as hell.  so, i will start off by saying i am defiantely down for this, who else is in????
> *


Man wish i had a bike, next yr right Tony? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 29 2008, 03:34 AM~11464616
> *Man wish i had a bike, next yr right Tony? :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11464609
> *:wave:  I'm down for the pic inside the building after the show
> *


man, jsut roll that thing outside man. so your gonna skip on the pic cause your ass dont wanna walk, lazy ass......fuck it then, dont be in the pic, but when it gets posted, you will be wishing you woulda... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 03:37 AM~11464637
> *man, jsut roll that thing outside man.  so your gonna skip on the pic cause your ass dont wanna walk, lazy ass......fuck it then, dont be in the pic, but when it gets posted, you will be wishing you woulda... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I'm not gonna roll my 15 bikes outside :twak:

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:39 PM~11464660
> *I'm not gonna roll my 15 bikes outside :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



just your best one....we dont all of them, just your best one, the one that you would pcik over all of them if you had to...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 03:44 AM~11464720
> *just your best one....we dont all of them, just your best one, the one that you would pcik over all of them if you had to...
> *


yeah i might do that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im down :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Going in tomorrow's mail along with a $480 check


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 08:56 PM~11465406
> *Going in tomorrow's mail along with a $480 check
> 
> 
> ...


$480wned


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11464564
> *ok, lets get a list started of who all is willing to be in the group pic, we are planning on AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, to all meet up as soon as the awards are over....while everyone is pulling trailers in side and loading up cars and shit, all the bike guys are gonna meet up by the lowrider big rig and snap a group shot.  heres the catch, you MUST have your bike to get into the pic.  i think that this would be a great opportunity to get a HUGE group pic with everyone and their bike all in ONE pic.  where else will you every see so many high quality bikes in the same pic.  this pic would last forever, there will be so many bikes/trikes in this pic and i just think it would be cool as hell.  so, i will start off by saying i am defiantely down for this, who else is in????
> *


we need to do this like 3pm not after words. There to much shit going on after the show plus we are the last ones to leave the awards area do to us collecting our 5th club of the year award!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 05:39 PM~11464660
> *I'm not gonna roll my 15 bikes outside :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pick the Walmart bike :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

count me in , but is it going to be at 3:00 p:m or after the awards , if we go outside after the awards it is going to be dark !!!! if we do it at 3 , can't take the bikes :banghead:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 29 2008, 05:06 AM~11465499
> *we need to do this like 3pm not after words. There to much shit going on after the show plus we are the last ones to leave the awards area do to us collecting our 5th club of the year award!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I agree we have to do it at 3. Forget the after show pic, most people leave after the bike awards are done anyway. The only ones left will be the sweepstakes hopefuls Mr "#1 three times" and MOS 



> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 05:11 AM~11465533
> *pick the Walmart bike  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'm going to bring one anyway to ride around on at the show, I got the last two out here for $30 each


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 29 2008, 05:06 AM~11465497
> *$480wned
> *



:tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

so 3 ??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 05:17 AM~11465586
> *so 3 ??
> *


:yes:

3 for the LIL group pic and after the show a Rollerz Only bike member club pic since we'll all be staying for the full presentation anyway.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:17 PM~11465584
> *:tears:
> *


TonyO , now times 3 wrist bands by 15 = $$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

so 3 it is


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 05:18 AM~11465596
> *TonyO , now times 3 wrist bands by 15 = $$$$$$$$$  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11465605
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11465499
> *we need to do this like 3pm not after words. There to much shit going on after the show plus we are the last ones to leave the awards area do to us collecting our 5th club of the year award!!!! :biggrin:
> *


well i think doing it with the bikes in the pic is the biggest part, and if we do it before the show is over, then we wont be able to get the bikes in the pic.....





what if we were to say meet up early and do it like on saturday or somehting like that while we are all waiting in line to get in.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 05:22 AM~11465628
> *well i think doing it with the bikes in the pic is the biggest part, and if we do it before the show is over, then we wont be able to get the bikes in the pic.....
> what if we were to say meet up early and do it like on saturday or somehting like that while we are all waiting in line to get in.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Now you're getting complicated


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:22 PM~11465628
> *well i think doing it with the bikes in the pic is the biggest part, and if we do it before the show is over, then we wont be able to get the bikes in the pic.....
> what if we were to say meet up early and do it like on saturday or somehting like that while we are all waiting in line to get in.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


some people move in on friday.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

if you get indoors , dont you move in on Friday ??


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 09:24 PM~11465657
> *Now you're getting complicated
> *


well fuck it then tony, you figure it out..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i was thinking this would be a first, a whole lot of major bikes from all over the country in the same pic regardless of race age gender or club, but fuck it, it seems to me your the complicated one....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I likethe bikes in the pic idea , but it be hard ,I know we will do it on Monday :biggrin: hahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 05:25 AM~11465661
> *if you get indoors , dont you move in on Friday ??
> *


You can yes :yes:



5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, LocoSoCal, Texas Massacre, FunkytownRoller, LIL PHX

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

How about each person takes a pic with there bike then a group pic?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 05:26 AM~11465672
> *well fuck it then tony, you figure it out..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i was thinking this would be a first, a whole lot of major bikes from all over the country in the same pic regardless of race age gender or club, but fuck it, it seems to me your the complicated one....
> *


:tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:26 PM~11465672
> *well fuck it then tony, you figure it out..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i was thinking this would be a first, a whole lot of major bikes from all over the country in the same pic regardless of race age gender or club, but fuck it, it seems to me your the complicated one....
> *


fight fight fight :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 09:16 PM~11465572
> *I agree we have to do it at 3.  Forget the after show pic, most people leave after the bike awards are done anyway.  The only ones left will be the sweepstakes hopefuls Mr "#1 three times"  and MOS
> Yeah I'm going to bring one anyway to ride around on at the show, I got the last two out here for $30 each
> *


so you had had to pay more to register them than what you paid for the bike itself..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 29 2008, 05:27 AM~11465680
> *How about each person takes a pic with there bike then a group pic?
> *


There you go problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 09:27 PM~11465682
> *:tears:
> *


keep talking shit tony.....i dont give a fuck, you aint GOTTA be in the pic.....


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:26 PM~11465672
> *well fuck it then tony, you figure it out..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i was thinking this would be a first, a whole lot of major bikes from all over the country in the same pic regardless of race age gender or club, but fuck it, it seems to me your the complicated one....
> *


Dont get so mad chad!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 05:27 AM~11465690
> *so you had had to pay more to register them than what you paid for the bike itself..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


No I'm not gonna register a Walmart bike, just to ride around in on lineup day and see if I can do stunts down the big ass hill :roflmao:


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, FunkytownRoller, LocoSoCal, hot$tuff5964, LIL PHX

Damn , Rollerz taking over up in here :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 28 2008, 09:29 PM~11465706
> *Dont get so mad chad!!!  :roflmao:
> *


shut up asshole........its a good idea, you fuckers are just to damn complicated


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 09:29 PM~11465709
> *No I'm not gonna register a Walmart bike, just to ride around in on lineup day and see if I can do stunts down the big ass hill :roflmao:
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, FunkytownRoller, LocoSoCal, hot$tuff5964, LIL PHX
> ...


gonna have my camera ready too, so wehn you bust your ass, i can post that shit on layitlow....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:30 PM~11465722
> *gonna have my camera ready too, so wehn you bust your ass, i can post that shit on layitlow....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 05:30 AM~11465722
> *gonna have my camera ready too, so wehn you bust your ass, i can post that shit on layitlow....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11465716
> *shut up asshole........its a good idea, you fuckers are just to damn complicated
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Chad , I think you'r idea rocks dude , but it would be hard


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:30 PM~11465722
> *gonna have my camera ready too, so wehn you bust your ass, i can post that shit on layitlow....
> *


See there will be your chance to win 10k!!! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11465743
> *Chad , I think you'r idea rocks dude , but it would be hard
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: fuck it, ill just get with sergio and we will rep, since the rest of you lame fucks are too god damn difficult...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 05:34 AM~11465757
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: fuck it, ill just get with sergio and we will rep, since the rest of you lame fucks are too god damn difficult...
> *


:loco:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11465757
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: fuck it, ill just get with sergio and we will rep, since the rest of you lame fucks are too god damn difficult...
> *


You will find out how difficult it will be when you get there.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp , I need to get to work now :angry: you guys play nice :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I like Chads idea too but it will be difficult to pull off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 29 2008, 06:02 AM~11466025
> *I like Chads idea too but it will be difficult to pull off
> *


Wanna race down the hill on your trike? :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

have everybody race down the hill and take a picture of that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 29 2008, 06:08 AM~11466071
> *have everybody race down the hill and take a picture of that.
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11464564
> *ok, lets get a list started of who all is willing to be in the group pic, we are planning on AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, to all meet up as soon as the awards are over....while everyone is pulling trailers in side and loading up cars and shit, all the bike guys are gonna meet up by the lowrider big rig and snap a group shot.  heres the catch, you MUST have your bike to get into the pic.  i think that this would be a great opportunity to get a HUGE group pic with everyone and their bike all in ONE pic.  where else will you every see so many high quality bikes in the same pic.  this pic would last forever, there will be so many bikes/trikes in this pic and i just think it would be cool as hell.  so, i will start off by saying i am defiantely down for this, who else is in????
> *


I'll be there but I won't have a bike to show ... of my own! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11466085
> *I'll be there but I won't have a bike to show ... of my own! :biggrin:
> *


well you will be the exception, your always welcome......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2008, 10:11 PM~11466943
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2008, 09:11 PM~11466943
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!
> *


X3. Too much traffic going on in and out of the building plus people getting in the way. For the group lil pic that were going to take at 3pm, dont forget were going to take it on the other side of the trailer like last year.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11466971
> *well you will be the exception, your always welcome......
> *


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:22 PM~11465628
> *well i think doing it with the bikes in the pic is the biggest part, and if we do it before the show is over, then we wont be able to get the bikes in the pic.....
> what if we were to say meet up early and do it like on saturday or somehting like that while we are all waiting in line to get in.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


that would be a bad ass pic with the bikes and everybody it would be to complicated on sunday i think saturday would be best....i know im down for the pic since i missed last years


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 29 2008, 01:48 AM~11469212
> *that would be a bad ass pic with the bikes and everybody it would be to complicated on sunday i think saturday would be best....i know im down for the pic since i missed last years
> *


FUCK THE BIKES...... JUST THE BUILDERS LIKE ITS ALWAYS BEEN


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

can i still be in the pic even though i wont have the bike there?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 29 2008, 07:28 AM~11469881
> *can i still be in the pic even though i wont have the bike there?
> *


SURE, WHY NOT :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Aug 29 2008, 05:18 PM~11469837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:56 PM~11465406
> *Going in tomorrow's mail along with a $480 check
> 
> 
> ...


So what your saying is, you will have lots of entries and wristbands??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 29 2008, 05:45 PM~11469973
> *So what your saying is, you will have lots of entries and wristbands??
> *


I like doing a big line up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2008, 07:31 AM~11469900
> *SURE, WHY NOT :cheesy:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Count us in!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 30 2008, 01:24 AM~11473539
> *Count us in!!!
> *


Wow you havent been on here in a minute. Whats up :wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm down. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2008, 03:28 PM~11473567
> *Wow you havent been on here in a minute.  Whats up :wave:
> *



tired of the kid games on here. real builders build! all others hate!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o snap


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 29 2008, 04:15 PM~11473866
> *tired of the kid games on here. real builders build! all others hate!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11469084
> *X3. Too much traffic going on in and out of the building plus people getting in the way. For the group lil pic that were going to take at 3pm, dont forget were going to take it on the other side of the trailer like last year.
> *


your just saying that cause you dont have a bike. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11474339
> *your just saying that cause you dont have a bike. :|
> *


meh


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i wanna go to vegas...maybe next year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 30 2008, 04:23 PM~11479983
> *i wanna go to vegas...maybe next year?
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ima be in nevada i dont kno when im gunna leave but ima see if i can swing by if im still there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 30 2008, 05:53 PM~11480380
> *ima be in nevada i dont kno when im gunna leave but  ima see if i can swing by if im still there
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Last years pic


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE SAME SPOT,XCEPT EVERYBODY SHOULD ALSO REP THE CLUB THIER IN BY SHOW'IN THEIR PLAQUE,QUE NO? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11464564
> *ok, lets get a list started of who all is willing to be in the group pic, we are planning on AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, to all meet up as soon as the awards are over....while everyone is pulling trailers in side and loading up cars and shit, all the bike guys are gonna meet up by the lowrider big rig and snap a group shot.  heres the catch, you MUST have your bike to get into the pic.  i think that this would be a great opportunity to get a HUGE group pic with everyone and their bike all in ONE pic.  where else will you every see so many high quality bikes in the same pic.  this pic would last forever, there will be so many bikes/trikes in this pic and i just think it would be cool as hell.  so, i will start off by saying i am defiantely down for this, who else is in????
> *



will be impossible to take a pics with the bikes. i don't know if you been there but too much confusion and mess. 

group pic jus like last year is the best and only way this will work!

see you guys there! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11500771
> *will be impossible to take a pics with the bikes. i don't know if you been there but too much confusion and mess.
> 
> group pic jus like last year is the best and only way this will work!
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: YES ive been there....many times...thank you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 2 2008, 05:06 PM~11500606
> *THE SAME SPOT,XCEPT EVERYBODY SHOULD ALSO REP THE CLUB THIER IN BY SHOW'IN THEIR PLAQUE,QUE NO? :dunno:
> *


 :yes: EVERYONE REMEMBER THAT WERE TAKING THE PIC ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE TRAILER BECAUSE THERES WAY TOO MANY PEOPLE ON THE SIDE WITH THE SHOW. 3PM ON SUNDAY.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:55 AM~11504984
> *:yes: EVERYONE REMEMBER THAT WERE TAKING THE PIC ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE TRAILER BECAUSE THERES WAY TOO MANY PEOPLE ON THE SIDE WITH THE SHOW. 3PM ON SUNDAY.
> *


good i really hope that YOU are there :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 2 2008, 08:27 PM~11500771
> *will be impossible to take a pics with the bikes. i don't know if you been there but too much confusion and mess.
> 
> group pic jus like last year is the best and only way this will work!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11502542
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: YES ive been there....many times...thank you
> *



OUCH!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Linville remind me about the pic this time lil buddy!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 05:01 AM~11505132
> *good i really hope that YOU are there  :angry:
> *


me 3


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be there, For support to my AZ brother. Along with some others


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM GONNA PARACHUTE IN DURING THE AWARDS CEREMONY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2008, 10:10 AM~11506734
> *IM GONNA PARACHUTE IN DURING THE AWARDS CEREMONY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2008, 10:10 AM~11506734
> *IM GONNA PARACHUTE IN DURING THE AWARDS CEREMONY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11506591
> *me 3
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:01 PM~11508015
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: not hatin just dont like you. theres a few more going to vegas that feel the same way.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:16 PM~11508134
> *:biggrin: not hatin just dont like you. theres a few more going to vegas that feel the same way.
> *


No one in Cali, Vegas, Texas, Oregon, Denver, Seattle, Part of Chihuahua Mexico and Japan likes me. Its no big deal. :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 03:20 PM~11508165
> *No one in Cali, Vegas, Texas, Oregon, Denver, Seattle, Part of Chihuahua Mexico and Japan likes me. Its no big deal.  :|
> *


youre my friend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11508191
> *youre my friend
> *


No no, I dont have any friends from anywhere. People are plotting my demise behind my back and are going to take me down when I least expect it. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, and this pic will be the last time I will be seen alive...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:32 PM~11508275
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Yup. Thats how it is with haters. But oh well.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 02:27 PM~11508224
> *Oh, and this pic will be the last time I will be seen alive...
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaa :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:20 PM~11508165
> *No one in Cali, Vegas, Texas, Oregon, Denver, Seattle, Part of Chihuahua Mexico and Japan likes me. Its no big deal.  :|
> *


im just warning you to not get caught alone :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:42 PM~11508362
> *Yup. Thats how it is with haters. But oh well.
> *


WELL IT DOESNT MEAN THERE ACTUALLY GONNA DO SOMETHING THEYLL PROBALY JUST WALK PASS YOU


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:27 PM~11508224
> *Oh, and this pic will be the last time I will be seen alive...
> *


no it wont, trust me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:13 PM~11508114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2008, 02:53 PM~11508449
> *no it wont, trust me
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW DID THIS TOPIC GO FROM A GROUP PICTURE TO PRE MEDITATED MURDER?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U do not give a negative opinion about R.O. Or else...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 01:06 AM~11509230
> *U do not give a negative opinion about R.O. Or else...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 03:08 PM~11509242
> *:uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2008, 01:53 PM~11508449
> *no it wont, trust me
> *


 :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 03:46 PM~11508401
> *im just warning you to not get caught alone :0
> *


E-threatz


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRbDSwZIME
:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

do you realy need to send 2 pics of your bike when you pre reg? or is it only for cars?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11509908
> *E-threatz
> *


not a threat jus a forewarning


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 05:08 PM~11509242
> *:uh:
> *


hahahahhahahaahahahahaha

Tonyo gettin butt hurt. Its all good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 08:19 PM~11510822
> *not a threat jus a forewarning
> *


_*E*_-forewarning


:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 02:20 PM~11508165
> *No one in Cali, Vegas, Texas, Oregon, Denver, Seattle, Part of Chihuahua Mexico and Japan likes me. Its no big deal.  :|
> *


Denver LIkes you! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 03:06 PM~11509230
> *U do not give a negative opinion about R.O. Or else...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11509908
> *E-threatz
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxPLDZnqwA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2008, 04:03 PM~11510162
> *do you realy need to send 2 pics of your bike when you pre reg? or is it only for cars?
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2008, 06:16 AM~11512257
> *
> *


Goes for bikes too bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 07:22 PM~11512329
> *Goes for bikes too bro
> *


damn.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:20 PM~11508165
> *No one in Cali, Vegas, Texas, Oregon, Denver, Seattle, Part of Chihuahua Mexico and Japan likes me. Its no big deal.  :|
> *


if i was there me and my crew would mess you up ! :angry: youre a hater ,me and the hater hurters are going to hurt you and make you cry like a little girl ,payback raul is bitch :angry: better watch youre back ! intrawebz is only for e -thugz .


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T FOR THE KILLER PIC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11516228
> *T T T FOR THE KILLER PIC
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 01:46 PM~11508401
> *im just warning you to not get caught alone :0
> *


Why?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:47 PM~11508404
> *WELL IT DOESNT MEAN THERE ACTUALLY GONNA DO SOMETHING THEYLL PROBALY JUST WALK PASS YOU
> *


Im just expecting dirty looks from this guy and his kids and thats it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2008, 02:00 PM~11508533
> *HOW DID THIS TOPIC GO FROM A GROUP PICTURE TO PRE MEDITATED MURDER?
> *


Thats how bad the haters hate me. Whats my crime? All I did was take pics of the shows and build bikes and shit and now in just in the way. So I gotta go.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 09:45 AM~11516272
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a dumb question , is this group pic for bike builders or bike owners or both ?? cause I would be a bike owner  not really a bike builder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11509908
> *Texas E-threatz
> *


 :yessad: These are the worst kind. They are so lethal.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11516330
> *I got a dumb question , is this group pic for bike builders or bike owners or both ?? cause I would be a bike owner   not really a bike builder
> *


YOU DIDNT BUILD YOUR BIKE? YOU BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2008, 05:03 PM~11510162
> *do you realy need to send 2 pics of your bike when you pre reg? or is it only for cars?
> *


Yes you do. What hey do it look at the pics of your bike and see if it deserves to be indoors or out doors. Thats how they make the decision.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 06:39 PM~11511068
> *hahahahhahahaahahahahaha
> 
> Tonyo gettin butt hurt. Its all good.
> *


Too many people on lil get there feelings hurt about stupid shit now a days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 3 2008, 06:50 PM~11511203
> *Denver LIkes you!  :biggrin:
> *


Well, I never been there before but. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 09:52 AM~11516345
> *YOU DIDNT BUILD YOUR BIKE? YOU BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT?
> *


 :twak: I had diff people build me the parts , then I put them on the bike , I think there is a diff's from a "builder" and an "owner" or nah ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2008, 08:45 PM~11512582
> *if i was there me and my crew would mess you up !  :angry: youre a hater ,me and the hater hurters are going to hurt you and make you cry like a little girl ,payback raul is bitch  :angry: better watch youre back ! intrawebz is only for e -thugz .
> 
> 
> ...


I know homie. Im going to get what I deserve for doing whatever someone things I did. I gotta do my time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11516330
> *I got a dumb question , is this group pic for bike builders or bike owners or both ?? cause I would be a bike owner   not really a bike builder
> *


The group pic has been for everyone that is a registered layitlow.com member. Last year was the first time we let someone with no bike in the pic. Big Poppa is from the model section but I think he used to have a bike. If someone like skim was walking by and wanted to be in the pic then I dont see a problem letting him in the pic.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 10:00 AM~11516409
> *The group pic has been for everyone that is a registered layitlow.com member. Last year was the first time we let someone with no bike in the pic. Big Poppa is from the model section but I think he used to have a bike. If someone like skim was walking by and wanted to be in the pic then I dont see a problem letting him in the pic.
> *


Oic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 AM~11516385
> *:twak: I had diff people build me the parts , then I put them on the bike , I think there is a diff's from a "builder" and an "owner" or nah ?
> *


 :twak: :twak: THEN YOUR A BUILDER PENDEJO!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 10:03 AM~11516446
> *:twak:  :twak: THEN YOUR A BUILDER PENDEJO!!!!
> *


wtf !!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 07:56 PM~11516387
> *I know homie. Im going to get what I deserve for doing whatever someone things I did. I gotta do my time.
> *


Time to face the music :buttkick:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 10:06 AM~11516468
> *wtf !!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 08:11 PM~11516508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You finally bringing the bomb out yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:09 AM~11516494
> *Time to face the music and put up with someones bullshit cause they cant grow up :buttkick:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:11 AM~11516517
> *You finally bringing the bomb out yet?
> *


OUT WHERE???? MY BOMB IS ON THE STREETS WHERE IT BELONGS THURSDAY- THROUGH SUNDAY  AND YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

it's going to be funny , all this talk about a group pic, and only 2 show up :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11516527
> *OUT WHERE???? MY BOMB IS ON THE STREETS WHERE IT BELONGS THURSDAY- THROUGH SUNDAY  AND YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT IN THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> *


X2 Its been out this whole year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2008, 01:55 AM~11504984
> *:yes: EVERYONE REMEMBER THAT WERE TAKING THE PIC ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE TRAILER BECAUSE THERES WAY TOO MANY PEOPLE ON THE SIDE WITH THE SHOW. 3PM ON SUNDAY.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 10:18 AM~11516593
> *X2 Its been out this whole year.
> *


YES IT HAS :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

n
e
ways .............I'm off to bed , tired  nite


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11516527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't even seen it yet  You bringing it to Vegas?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:21 AM~11516638
> *I haven't even seen it yet   You bringing it to Vegas?
> *


DO YOU LOOK AT PICS OF SHOWS AND EVENTS..........AS OF RIGHT NOW, I SENT IN MY PRE-REG BUT NOT SURE IF IM TAKING IT,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:21 AM~11516638
> *I haven't even seen it yet   You bringing it to Vegas?
> *


If you ask him nicely, he might even give you a ride in the back seat.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 08:25 PM~11516671
> *DO YOU LOOK AT PICS OF SHOWS AND EVENTS..........AS OF RIGHT NOW, I SENT IN MY PRE-REG BUT NOT SURE IF IM TAKING IT,
> *


:no:


Link? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 AM~11516709
> *If you ask him nicely, he might even give you a ride in the back seat.
> *


ASS, GRASS. OR GAS, NOBODY RIDES FOR FREE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 AM~11516719
> *:no:
> Link? :dunno:
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOT ROD SHOW

















SOCIOS SHOW










CRUISING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 05:06 PM~11509230
> *U do not give a negative opinion about R.O. Or else...
> *


you know what juan, you sure gotta alot of shit to say about R.O. but then when people come into town what do you say, hey man lemme know ill come chill, so then you be coming over to the house and trying to chill with us.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 





tell ya what, i got some parts of yours here at the house, you can come get 'em as soon as your ready....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

drama


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 11:04 AM~11517068
> *drama
> *


save it for your momma.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11516330
> *I got a dumb question , is this group pic for bike builders or bike owners or both ?? cause I would be a bike owner   not really a bike builder
> *


your a bike winner :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 11:53 PM~11518775
> *SUP ROLLERZ
> *


:wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 10:39 AM~11516821
> *HOT ROD SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NOW THATS 1 BADASS BOMBITA,AND A CRUZER TO TOP IT OFF TAMBIEN :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 4 2008, 04:49 PM~11520164
> *:uh: NOW THATS 1 BADASS BOMBITA,AND A CRUZER TO TOP IT OFF TAMBIEN :thumbsup:
> *


thanks just wait until the chrome is on


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 4 2008, 06:58 PM~11520249
> *thanks just wait until the chrome is on
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 01:08 PM~11518257
> *your a bike winner :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ,I likes that one :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

What up Rollerz?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11520704
> *What up Rollerz?
> *


wassup fool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11520704
> *What up Rollerz?
> *


HE HATE ME? 


Didnt you play for the XFL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 5 2008, 03:54 AM~11520704
> *What up Rollerz?
> *


Whatup


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 4 2008, 12:57 PM~11516997
> *you know what juan, you sure gotta alot of shit to say about R.O. but then when people come into town what do you say, hey man lemme know ill come chill, so then you be coming over to the house and trying to chill with us.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> tell ya what, i got some parts of yours here at the house, you can come get 'em as soon as your ready....
> *


PM SENT CHAD :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 08:40 PM~11521064
> *PM SENT CHAD
> *


pm'd back fool


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> PM SENT CHAD :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 09:51 AM~11516339
> *:yessad: These are the worst kind. They are so lethal.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 06:51 PM~11464797
> *im down :biggrin:
> *


hey you could pick me up on the way :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2008, 11:52 PM~11523871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMMM :uh: THATS A GOOD 1 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2008, 04:08 PM~11529210
> *DAMMMM :uh: THATS A GOOD 1 :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cool song huh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 05:14 AM~11530636
> *Cool song huh?
> *


Hell yeah it is :thumbsup: I was laughing my ass off when I heard it haahahhahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 PM~11530636
> *Cool song huh?
> *


 :biggrin: RITE TO THE POINT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2008, 10:41 PM~11532559
> *:biggrin: RITE TO THE POINT
> *


X4


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2JrSltxt2g


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 02:39 PM~11519197
> *:wave:
> *


 :tears: WISH I WAS DONE THERE ....
IN DA VIDEO WITH THE REST OF THE FAMILY ....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jes8OnGVo8


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i might go but might now cause of school   :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

WTF !!!!!!!! it's raining in Vegas right now and HARD !!! :angry: I really hope I get an indoor spot


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 9 2008, 02:04 AM~11550791
> *WTF !!!!!!!! it's raining in Vegas right now and HARD !!!  :angry: I really hope I get an indoor spot
> *


Its always clear and hot for the SuperShow.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11551199
> *Its always clear and hot for the SuperShow.
> *


BUT AT NIGHT IT GET REAL WINDY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 03:14 AM~11551416
> *BUT AT NIGHT IT GET REAL WINDY
> *


:yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mark Twain quote


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 07:59 PM~11571918
> *Mark Twain quote
> *


you surprise me more and more every day.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11571873
> *
> 
> 
> ...










... hillarious shit bro ... WHO wants to kill u now... i think im going to have to go to vegas just to see who wants to kill u and laugh...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 11 2008, 06:07 AM~11572027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The question is who DOESN't? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:07 PM~11572033
> *The question is who DOESN't? :dunno:
> *


All the haters want a piece of me.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

NOW THE POINT IS WHY BRAG ABOUT KILLING SOMEONE???... WHY DNT U VATOS JUST KEEP IT TO URSELF AND DO IT INSTEAD OF POSTING IT UP... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:12 PM~11572096
> *NOW THE POINT IS WHY BRAG ABOUT KILLING SOMEONE???... WHY DNT U VATOS JUST KEEP IT TO URSELF AND DO IT INSTEAD OF POSTING IT UP...  :dunno:
> *


You see, its like this. People want to think that they are gods gift to Lowrider bikes but there really not. I think it all begins when they were little and wanted someones attention but they never got it in life. So now that there all grown up, they gotta pretend that there important and be tough and shit like that. The people suffering from this problem dont want to admit it but thats whats wrong with them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 06:16 AM~11572144
> *You see, its like this. People want to think that they are gods gift to Lowrider bikes but there really not. I think it all begins when they were little and wanted someones attention but they never got it in life. So now that there all grown up, they gotta pretend that there important and be tough and shit like that. The people suffering from this problem dont want to admit it but thats whats wrong with them.
> *


Orale Dr Raul. Whatever you say buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11572064
> *All the haters want a piece of me.
> *


FUCK A HATER...







... I WONDER WHY THEY WANT A PIECE OF U BRO... COULD IT BE THAT THEY FEEL hno: LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11572168
> *FUCK A HATER...
> 
> 
> ...


There just scared.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:21 PM~11572204
> *There just scared.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11572230
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:dunno: I was talking to the haters. If your not one then dont worry about it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:27 PM~11572275
> *:dunno:  I was talking to the haters. If your not one then dont worry about it.
> *


never will be worried about you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 06:27 AM~11572275
> *:dunno:  I was talking to the haters. If your not one then dont worry about it.
> *


You would consider him a hater


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:23 AM~11572230
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Sup bro, too much bitchassness going on up in here :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11572325
> *You would consider him a hater
> *


Dont you ever get tired of all that propaganda shit?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11572333
> *Sup bro, too much bitchassness going on up in here :nosad:
> *


yes sir. i can not hate on that fool. kinda feel sorry for him :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:33 AM~11572357
> *yes sir.  i can not hate on that fool. kinda feel sorry for him :biggrin:
> *


I agree :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11571997
> *you surprise me more and more every day.
> *


 :roflmao: this fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11572357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:38 PM~11572430
> *I already know you dont like me. Its right here. You said it yourself. Its no big secret.
> *


im not trying to hide it either. if i see you in vegas if i go i will be all in your grill


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11572447
> *im not trying to hide it either. if i see you in vegas if i go i will be all in your grill
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ok homie. I will see you there.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:38 PM~11572430
> *I already know you dont like me. Its right here. You said it yourself. Its no big secret.
> *


DNT TRIP HOMIE... U WNT GET COUGHT SLIPPIN... U KNOW I GOT UR BACK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:42 PM~11572482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ok homie. I will see you there.
> *


glad you think its funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11572498
> *DNT TRIP HOMIE... U WNT GET COUGHT SLIPPIN... U KNOW I GOT UR BACK
> *


hope theres a few hunded more of you if you are gonna have his back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11572510
> *glad you think its funny
> *


I do. Your mad at me for no reason.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 10:42 PM~11572482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ok homie. I will see you there.
> *


you laugh now, but i heard a really funny story about you about two days ago... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:44 PM~11572526
> *hope theres a few hunded more of you if you are gonna have his back
> *


Why are you trying to make this a club thing?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11572531
> *you laugh now, but i heard a really funny story about you about two days ago... :biggrin:
> *


fantastic.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11572539
> *Why are you trying to make this a club thing?
> *


your ***** did


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

bawahgahaha i love this sad high school drama


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11572447
> *im not trying to hide it either. if i see you in vegas if i go i will be all in your grill
> *


POST IT ON YOU TUBE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11572544
> *your ***** did
> *


how?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11572549
> *bawahgahaha i love this sad high school drama
> *


you probally are still in hs


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:44 PM~11572526
> *hope theres a few hunded more of you if you are gonna have his back
> *


RULAS IS MY HOMIE... AND IF SOMEONE WANTS TO DO SOMETHING WELL WHATS UP...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn that's going to be a funny ass group pic with Raul's grill all busted up and Chad's foot in his ass :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11572565
> *you probally are still in hs
> *


nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572572
> *Damn that's going to be a funny ass group pic with Raul's grill all busted up and Chad's foot in his ass :roflmao:
> *


we will see about that.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572568
> *RULAS IS MY HOMIE... AND IF SOMEONE WANTS TO DO SOMETHING WELL WHATS UP...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
whos rulas?????????????????????/


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11572582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whos rulas?????????????????????/
> *


To him he's Rulas cuz he's his bitch :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 10:48 PM~11572572
> *Damn that's going to be a funny ass group pic with Raul's grill all busted up and Chad's foot in his ass :roflmao:
> *


guarantee you, he will be like "i didnt say anything, you got any proof???" once we get there :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 






happens everytime, they're all hard asses behind the comp but when you see 'em in person that shit changes drastically


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11572580
> *we will see about that.
> *


***** gonna get beat with his own half built bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look, I have had people in my face bafore and I have had people tell me there going to cut out my heart out with a spoon. This is nothing new to me.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so how many of you guys going to jump raul ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 08:50 PM~11572597
> *guarantee you, he will be like "i didnt say anything, you got any proof???"  once we get there  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> happens everytime, they're all hard asses behind the comp but when you see 'em in person that shit changes drastically
> *


i know a stinky mouth bitch in h town like that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:16 PM~11572144
> *You see, its like this. People want to think that they are gods gift to Lowrider bikes but there really not. I think it all begins when they were little and wanted someones attention but they never got it in life. So now that there all grown up, they gotta pretend that there important and be tough and shit like that. The people suffering from this problem dont want to admit it but thats whats wrong with them.
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 10:51 PM~11572613
> *so how many of you guys going to jump raul ?
> *


aint nobody gonna jump nobody, but if he wants to bring his homie into it, i guarantee we got a "few" homies who wouldn't mind jumping in either


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11572613
> *so how many of you guys going to jump raul ?
> *


we should have a raffle to see who goes first


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 08:52 PM~11572626
> *aint nobody gonna jump nobody, but if he wants to bring his homie into it, i guarantee we got a "few" homies who wouldn't mind jumping in either
> *


hmmm good point


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Sep 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11572613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know when you guys are finished.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, SIC'N'TWISTED, FunkytownRoller, bad news, mitchell26, Artistics.TX, JUSTDEEZ, schwinn1966, the poor boys, 1961rag

all these people enjoying the drama


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

BETTER BRING YO BAZOOKA ***** BOOOOM HEAD SHOT *****


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:54 PM~11572647
> *Let me know when you guys are finished.
> *


you will know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 10:54 PM~11572650
> *SA ROLLERZ, SIC'N'TWISTED, FunkytownRoller, bad news, mitchell26, Artistics.TX, JUSTDEEZ, schwinn1966, the poor boys, 1961rag
> 
> all these people enjoying the drama
> *


not enjoying it. too old for this shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 10:54 PM~11572650
> *SA ROLLERZ, SIC'N'TWISTED, FunkytownRoller, bad news, mitchell26, Artistics.TX, JUSTDEEZ, schwinn1966, the poor boys, 1961rag
> 
> all these people enjoying the drama
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 08:54 PM~11572656
> *BETTER BRING YO BAZOOKA ***** BOOOOM HEAD SHOT *****
> *


that project wont be finished either


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:56 PM~11572673
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: dont forget to buy some real nice flowers


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11572665
> *not enjoying it.  too old for this shit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

man it was funner when tony could fight on here


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 08:58 PM~11572709
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont lie thats why youre in here :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 08:58 PM~11572706
> *:uh:  dont forget to buy some real nice flowers
> *


for the funeral????????????/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 10:58 PM~11572706
> *:uh:  dont forget to buy some real nice flowers
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11572721
> *dont lie thats why youre in here  :biggrin:
> *


HATER


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11572727
> *for the funeral????????????/
> *


for dinner for him and chilly willy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11572729
> *:uh:
> *


i said what i said in chat out of anger sorry


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11572730
> *HATER
> *


its a lil thing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11572767
> *i said what i said in chat out of anger sorry
> *


haha no problem.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11572782
> *your mom said i had  a lil thing
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11572782
> *its a lil thing
> *


SUCKS FOR YOU


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 09:04 PM~11572804
> *:0
> *


i guess it would be small after getting fucked by the local football team mascot "the donkeys" donkey


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 09:04 PM~11572806
> *SUCKS FOR YOU
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 09:07 PM~11572846
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11572498
> *DNT TRIP HOMIE... U WNT GET COUGHT SLIPPIN... U KNOW I GOT UR BACK
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn this topic is funny as fuck


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

wat up gill


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i missed all the fun :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2008, 10:30 PM~11573597
> *i missed all the fun :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

When did this turn into UFC and not a group pic?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11573697
> *When did this turn into UFC and not a group pic?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11573389
> *damn this topic is funny as fuck
> *


X :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 01:05 AM~11574024
> *X  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn dude you better wear a vest like 50cent and a helmet so you do not get hurt in vegas lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:19 AM~11574112
> *damn dude you better wear a vest like 50cent and a helmet so you do not get hurt in vegas lol
> *


Im not going to need it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 01:28 AM~11574143
> *Im not going to need it.
> *


you are not scared of the big bad wolf you know he will huff and puff and blow your house down to lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:42 AM~11574182
> *you are not scared of the big bad wolf you know he will huff and puff and blow your house down to lol
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

man you are brave i am scared of the internet gangsters


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 11 2008, 07:59 AM~11573389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2008, 08:07 AM~11574864
> *You're only sitting back chilling laughing because you're not going to Vegas so you dont gotta worry.  There are plenty of people who want to kick your ass but you ain't going you're sitting back by your computer and you'll yell and shout out when 559 places in vegas or Ripsta or one of the other bikes that has your parts on it and proclaim yourself as the best builder there ever was.  You'll ride that to boost your business up.  Good job but I still say the best part makers are the ones that actually build bikes.
> :roflmao:
> *


see tony i am not you i do not say i am the best and yes i do have alot of parts on alot of bikes but i do not want to be a king of bike builders i leave that up to you i am a laser cutting business and we sell lowrider bike parts to so you do your thang and i do mine 


ps if anyone wants to kick my ass here i am :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ESTE VATO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 11 2008, 10:30 PM~11582432
> *ESTE VATO
> *


so wish you guys all the best of luck at vegas


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX HOMIE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

count me in. it would be real cool to get hella bikes in on this. and to show the car builders that these bikes we build with thousands of dollars can roll and are functional and are'nt just on a turntable. since we dont get much respect from them.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 10 2008, 08:12 PM~11572096
> *NOW THE POINT IS WHY BRAG ABOUT KILLING SOMEONE???... WHY DNT U VATOS JUST KEEP IT TO URSELF AND DO IT INSTEAD OF POSTING IT UP...  :dunno:
> *


X1100000 THATS SOME DUMB SHIT RIGHT THERE IF YOURE GONNA DO SOMETHING THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DO IT AM I RIGHT HOMIE CUZ THAT CALI STYLE DOGG AND WHERE POCOS PERO LOCOS


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 13 2008, 12:09 AM~11591565
> *X1100000 THATS SOME DUMB SHIT RIGHT THERE IF YOURE GONNA DO SOMETHING THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DO IT AM I RIGHT HOMIE CUZ THAT CALI STYLE DOGG AND WHERE POCOS PERO LOCOS
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE WHO WOULD WASTE THEIR TIMES BURNING THEM SELVES OUT IN THE NET LIKE THAT HOMIE, SHIT HOMIE ANYONE CAN TAKE A JUMP DOGG BUT IF THEY GOT THE BALLS TO DO IT ONE ON ONE THEN HANDLE IT OTHER THAN THAT IF YOURE NOT GONNA DO NADA THEN DONT WASTE YOUR TIME YOU KNOW


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 13 2008, 12:14 AM~11591586
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE WHO WOULD WASTE THEIR TIMES BURNING THEM SELVES OUT IN THE NET LIKE THAT HOMIE, SHIT HOMIE ANYONE CAN TAKE A JUMP DOGG BUT IF THEY GOT THE BALLS TO DO IT ONE ON ONE THEN HANDLE IT OTHER THAN THAT IF YOURE NOT GONNA DO NADA THEN DONT WASTE YOUR TIME YOU KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THEN THEY START COMPLAINING WHY SHOWS GET CANCELLED,THATS HOW WE LOST POMONA,AND FONTANA,NUMB NUTS DON'T GOT RESPECT FOR THE CULTURE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH HOMIE THATS FUCKED UP RIGHT THERE YOU KNOW IF YOURE GONNA BE DOING DUMB SHIT DO IT OUTSIDE AND LEAVE THE SHOW ALONE YOU KNOW


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

guess i wont be goin to vegas now....everybody locked up and squidly gots no way to get back home :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: time for drivers ed quick :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------

